# USB Installer can not find my primary disks ?



## jwfangjw (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a 160G disk formated as following, In linux terms:


```
/dev/sda1   40G  primary
/dev/sda2   40G  primary
/dev/sda3   40G  primary
/dev/sda4   extended
/dev/sda5   swap
/dev/sda6   ext3
```
When I enter the BSD disk utility, it shows only /dev/sda4 and my usb key (I infer it's /dev/sda4 cause it contains two partitions in it).

Is this a bug? Or did I do something wrong? How to fix it?

Thanks in advance.

And another info, my laptop has a recovery partion with Vista, but I already erased that. But the BSD installer print message like the following:

```
Driver C: ... XXXX
Driver D: ... YYYY,
```

Rally strange.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2010)

Which BSD?  Which disk utility?  What was the exact output?

When you say "BSD installer", do you mean PC-BSD's "bsdinstaller"?


----------



## jwfangjw (Jan 2, 2011)

I was using the 8.1 USB memstick. BTW, the HD is formatted using GPT when I tried Mac OSX86, Maybe that's the cause?


----------



## jwfangjw (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't remember the exact output now, but it's something like xxx4, which I guess is hda4, yyy1 or yyy0, which I guess is my USB key.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

jwfangjw said:
			
		

> I was using the 8.1 USB memstick. BTW, the HD is formatted using GPT when I tried Mac OSX86, Maybe that's the cause?



sysinstall doesn't understand GPT, last I knew.


----------

